# Amish rolled butter



## BUDSMOM

I bought a 2# roll of amish roll butter. Do any of you buy or use it?
I paid 5.99 for 2#, so it was not a great bargain, i just wanted to try it.


----------



## kyweaver

My MIL buys a big roll of it occasionally, then doesn't use it, then gives it to us. Even though it's about a month old by then, it still beats the pants off store butter.


----------



## junie

I use it all the time. It's cheaper here than store brand butter ($2.79 lb vs $3.19 lb) AND it tastes so much better. Only problem is I have to drive an hour, one way, to get it. I try to stock up when I go.


----------



## springvalley

sorry for being silly, but could you tell me what roll butter is? Thanks Marc


----------



## Ladyhen

I buy it through our local co-op for Minerva. I believe it was $1.59 the last time it was on sale - I got 2 rolls, about 6 pounds total, for $9 and change.

It is YUMMY slathered on warm french bread!


----------



## BUDSMOM

I bought it at kaufman's country store, west of beloit wi. It is a bulk food store run my mennonites. They also have home bakery goods. I had never seen it there before. It says amish country butter roll wi grade a alcam creamery. It is a just a rough shaped loaf wrapped in parchment. I googled it and it says the alcam creamery is located at richland center, wi,"1 and 2 lb rolls taken directly from the churn and hand rolled. Just like the old days."
they also make bulk butter and quarters.
Ingredients listed are pasturized cream and salt.
We like it, i would buy it again.


----------



## Ladyhen

This is the one I get -

http://minervacheese.com/p-46-amish-style-roll-butter.aspx










But I don't pay nearly that much because our co-op buys it in such large quantities.


----------



## cathleenc

is it harder than store bought butter?

looks like butter that was formed into a roll vs formed into a brick. I form our butter into balls - we keep them in a custard dish for use.


----------



## BUDSMOM

I think it tends to shatter more than the commercial stick butter, but it sure has a better flavor. It also does not seem to get as soft left out in the butter dish.
I am making some king arthur mills blueberry muffins right now. They are in the oven. I put the butter in them, and i will put more on them. 
The info says it is taken from the churn and rolled. It has a wonderful color.
When butter is "washed" is it done in the churn or afterwards?


----------



## cathleenc

butter can be washed in the churn if the churn has a built in sieve - but the butter then still needs to be worked and washed more to remove residual buttermilk/wash water clinging to the fat globules. I guess it could all be done in a churn? 

Our homemade butter certainly shatters more and is harder AND has a much better flavor, too!


----------

